# envoyer un rendez vous Calendrier depuis ipad ?



## gingko (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous

En utilisant calendrier sur Ipad je n'ai pas trouvé comment envoyer un rendez vous depuis l'appli à un de mes contacts ?

Une piste ?

Merci

Gingko


----------



## lineakd (2 Octobre 2015)

@gingko, cherches tu ceci?


----------



## gingko (2 Octobre 2015)

merci de ce lien  
*Inviter des personnes à un événement*

Double-cliquez sur un événement dans un calendrier.


Saisissez une adresse e-mail (ou plusieurs adresses séparées par des virgules) dans le champ « invités ».
mais de mon Ipad quand je double clic sur un événement  je n'ai pas le champ invités
est dû au fait que mes calendriers pro n'utilisent pas icloud pour des raisons de confidentialité ?


----------



## gingko (5 Octobre 2015)

Je re up si d'aventure quelqu'un aurait une amorce de piste ..
Merci


----------



## gingko (20 Octobre 2015)

oups re - up 1 le retour ;-)


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Octobre 2015)

gingko a dit:


> mais de mon Ipad quand je double clic sur un événement  je n'ai pas le champ invités
> est dû au fait que *mes calendriers pro n'utilisent pas icloud pour des raisons de confidentialité* ?


On dirait bien que tu as répondu à ta question.


----------

